# Respiritory Illness?



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, my sweet little Oreo has left us to be in that nice place in the sky  Has she died of resp illness? she used to chatter like a monkey, that kind of noise whenever I stuck my hand in the cage, she got quiet but shed always sit on my shoulder and chatter in my ear. Is this what she died from? There are no wounds on her or anything which could cause concern except for her ears where it looks like either the veins have burst or she has 3 bite marks in a line. To top it off my little Chin is chuffing too, as is the little buck next to me, though that may be because he breathed water. Help?


----------

